# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Удалить запрос на лицензирование

## Анастасия0308

Прошу помочь: скачала платформу.
Не могу убрать запрос на лицензирование.
запускаю delic.exe. 
Указываю пусть с 1CD
Пишет - что неверное расширение...

----------


## avm3110

> Прошу помочь: скачала платформу.
> Не могу убрать запрос на лицензирование.
> запускаю delic.exe. 
> Указываю пусть с 1CD
> Пишет - что неверное расширение...


А что и откуда скачали?
Качать (для борьбы с лицензированием) лучше тут - РеПак
И с каким лицензированием боритесь - платформы, конфигурации?

----------


## Анастасия0308

Скачала здесь.
Видимо с конфигурацией.. или платформой - не пойму

----------


## Анастасия0308

Платформы

----------


## Online_Z

delic к лицензированию платформы отношения не имеет

----------


## Анастасия0308

И что делать?

----------


## avm3110

> И что делать?


Скачать себе Репак и не морочить голову :blush:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....рму!/page22

*RePack Технологической платформы для Windows x86 (лекарство не требуется, авторская сборка)

* Версия с простой установкой:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

lmon (27.02.2018), Анастасия0308 (04.12.2017), Дина777333 (15.02.2018)

----------


## Анастасия0308

Спасибо, люби добрые!!! Все получилось. На будущее учту))):blush:

----------


## НовенькийЯ

Всем привет.
Поставил последний репак. Злобное окно исчезло. Но появилась проблема с самой базой.
1 - скорее не проблема а так.. В общем в журнале постоянно сыпятся ошибки лицензирования.
2 - 1С стала вести себя не адекватно: 
2.1 - если в базе есть какая либо ошибка, скажем в коде прописано обращение к несуществующему объекту, деление на ноль, в общем любая ошибка. То выходит окошко с ошибкой и убрать его нельзя. Приходится 1С выгружать через диспетчер.
2.2 - в УТ10.3 при подборе товара, при выборе товара он не не переносится в документ, 1с зависает на несколько минут. 
Это РБД. На всех остальных базах, где не было изначально ошибки с лицензированием - там все гут. ТАм стоит более старая платформа, которую не пришлось обновлять. Есть и скульная и файловые версии, но проблема только в этой базе, где поставил "залеченную" платформу

----------


## НовенькийЯ

> Всем привет.
> Поставил последний репак. Злобное окно исчезло. Но появилась проблема с самой базой.
> 1 - скорее не проблема а так.. В общем в журнале постоянно сыпятся ошибки лицензирования.
> 2 - 1С стала вести себя не адекватно: 
> 2.1 - если в базе есть какая либо ошибка, скажем в коде прописано обращение к несуществующему объекту, деление на ноль, в общем любая ошибка. То выходит окошко с ошибкой и убрать его нельзя. Приходится 1С выгружать через диспетчер.
> 2.2 - в УТ10.3 при подборе товара, при выборе товара он не не переносится в документ, 1с зависает на несколько минут. 
> Это РБД. На всех остальных базах, где не было изначально ошибки с лицензированием - там все гут. ТАм стоит более старая платформа, которую не пришлось обновлять. Есть и скульная и файловые версии, но проблема только в этой базе, где поставил "залеченную" платформу


Эту ошибку скорее в кривости запроса, обращение к виртуальной таблице с отбором было не правильным. На старой платформе отрабатывал запрос быстро а на новой работает крайне долго. Т.е. было так РС.ЦеныНоменклатуры.СрезПо  следних(,Номенклатура в (&СписокТоваров) и ТипЦен=&ТипЦен)
А вот почему зависает 1С в момент появления ошибки - это я так и не выяснил пока

----------


## Sohib170

Помогите отшить "Запрос на лицензирование" конфигурации.
delic.exe не помог. Другие конфигурации запускаются без проблем, а конфигурация файловая БП, которая на рабочем компе работает на ура и при переносе на ноут выскакивает "Запрос на лицензирование".
 Подскажите как побороть???

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите отшить "Запрос на лицензирование" конфигурации.
> delic.exe не помог. Другие конфигурации запускаются без проблем, а конфигурация файловая БП, которая на рабочем компе работает на ура и при переносе на ноут выскакивает "Запрос на лицензирование".
>  Подскажите как побороть???


В типовой конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия не бывает "Запрос на лицензирование", это выдает платформа. Возможно у вас на ноутбуке установлена БАЗОВАЯ платформа и вы хотите запустить базу версии ПРОФ. Либо у вас не типовая, а специализированная конфигурация (Сельхоз, строительство и другие), у них есть своя дополнительная защита.

----------


## iLexy

> при переносе на ноут выскакивает "Запрос на лицензирование".
>  Подскажите как побороть???


Покажите, как выглядит ваш "Запрос на лицензирование"

----------


## Веденеева

а у меня репак раньше работал 8.3.15.1869 для базовой

вышла на работу, установила лицензионную 8.3.18.1208 с обращением к серверу.

И теперь моя домашняя базовая не работает, сначала писала что надо запускать с 1869, а я с нее и запускала (два ярлычка на рабочем столе)
переустановила опять это репак, теперь пишет что лицензия не обнаружена.

Потом установила репак 8.3.16.1224, таже фигня. 

скачиваю репак 8.3.17.1851, но очень плохо тянет, видимо всю ночь качать буду 
но работать надо ...

что за ерунда с моими репаками, где проблему искать

----------


## AlexVII

тему не дает создать новую, задам тут
вопрос такой. раньше база была у франчайзи. 1с ЗУП проф. теперь они вернули ее нам, ну т.е. она пока не лицензированная. если мы покупаем лицензию за 22к, можно "лицензировать" эту базу от франчайзи? спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> тему не дает создать новую, задам тут
> вопрос такой. раньше база была у франчайзи. 1с ЗУП проф. теперь они вернули ее нам, ну т.е. она пока не лицензированная. если мы покупаем лицензию за 22к, можно "лицензировать" эту базу от франчайзи? спасибо


Что это за лицензия за 22к? Как я понимаю, Вы покупаете программный продукт 1С ЗУП Проф. Если так, то после покупки и регистрации на портале (создать учетку и зарегистрировать ЗУП), можете смело пользоваться ЗУПом , отданной франчайзи. Только надо внести в программу ЗУП логин\пароль от своей учетки.

----------


## AlexVII

> Как я понимаю, Вы покупаете программный продукт 1С ЗУП Проф.


да. неправильно выразился.



> регистрации на портале


уже есть и там зарегистрирована Бухгалтерия. значит просто добавить.



> можете смело пользоваться ЗУПом


спасибо

----------

